# Servicing for a Cherub in London



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Afternoon all, long time since I've posted or commented but that's another story. Always great to catch on the discussion here in those fleeting moments

Anyhow does anyone have any good recommendations for getting a Cherub serviced in London (ideally SW)? I'm not keen to send it back to Fracino as that would involve packing/shipping and so on and it's in good shape, just needs all the valves and so on changed after 5yrs+ great service. I'm loathe to do it myself due to time constraints primarily and ideally I'd want someone to come to me and do it here given it's just valves etc... so I don't have to drain/move it but I'm resigned to the fact it's probably a take it to the workshop type job.

Anyone have any good options they can recommend?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Id suggest to do it yourself with a service kit.

Takes around an hour tho depends what water you have been using - scale may be an issue


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Traders Coffee LTD Surbiton will sort you out. Pay the shop a visit. Nice people to deal with.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Oblivion said:


> Traders Coffee LTD Surbiton will sort you out. Pay the shop a visit. Nice people to deal with.


Many thanks for this, turned out to be perfect. Have gone for the full service where they disassemble and descale all boiler and pipework also. Worth it for the cost while they have it in. Takes 2 weeks or so depending on what service calls they have on. Spoke to a very nice chap called Miro. Will post again when I get the machine back as to how it's all gone.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Picking up completely serviced machine on Sat. Just over a week turnaround as it turns out. They have fully descaled and serviced for a very reasonable price. Will update again once I have the machine back but so far very impressed


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

origmarm said:



> Picking up completely serviced machine on Sat. Just over a week turnaround as it turns out. They have fully descaled and serviced for a very reasonable price. Will update again once I have the machine back but so far very impressed


I'm around the corner from these guys -- what kind of costing did you end up with for a service? Might be handy to know for future reference...


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

lhavelund said:


> I'm around the corner from these guys -- what kind of costing did you end up with for a service? Might be handy to know for future reference...


Mine came to approx £150 for a 'domestic' machine. Apparently this is what they consider the Cherub. This was a full service though so included a boiler descale etc... I can't remember if that incl/excl VAT though. If I remember correctly it's approx £250 for the 'commercial' machine version. If you need parts replacing/similar outside the normal service items (seals etc...) then that's on top


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Service complete and machine back. Great job. Replaced the failed main power switch/control unit also at £90+VAT. Machine running very well. Chap called Miro there very nice to work with. Recommended


----------

